# 2003 Altima jerking violently



## mbohnert (May 30, 2005)

Hello,
I have a 2003 3.5V6, 5 speed that I bought new. It now has 26000 miles on it. The other day I was heading up a ramp out of a garage and popped the clutch, stalling the car. I started it and took off and found that if I accelerated in any gear the car would jerk to an extreme (like riding a bull) as if I was popping the clutch almost throwing me out of the seat. It did this in all gears and only if I had accelerated a few mphs in the current gear. I shut the car off and started it again and it hasn't done this since. Could this have been cause by the computer or could it be the start of a mechanical problem.

How can I find out how many 2003 3.5 5 speeds were built.


Thanks,

Marc Bohnert


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

mbohnert said:


> Could this have been cause by the computer or could it be the start of a mechanical problem.


Sounds like something with the clutch, since based on the information you provided it only happens during clutch engament. I pretty sure the L31 Altimas use a hydraulic clutch pedal (as opposed to a cable), so it may have been something to do with that, or could be something else like the throw-out bearing sticking. If it hasn't done it since, and the clutch feels okay (i.e. not slipping abnormally), I wouldn't worry about it.

And I bet you won't stall the car again, huh?


----------

